# Where's the hot women who shoot archery



## hoytxman727 (Mar 7, 2005)

:teeth:


----------



## Georgina York (Jan 31, 2005)

Grammar!!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

What kind of question is this?? 

*ALL* women involved in archery are *stunning*!! :teeth:


----------



## Archer Elaine (Feb 16, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> What kind of question is this??
> 
> *ALL* women involved in archery are *stunning*!! :teeth:


LOL, Good Reply....


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

been asking myself that for a long time... :shade:  


gotta infiltrate and investigate... :shade:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

"Where's the hot women who shoot archery"

Right under your nose. :shade: :zip:


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

i'm sure penetrate fits in there somewhere...just don't tell nikki that.. :secret: :shade:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

p8ntballnryan said:


> i'm sure penetrate fits in there somewhere...just don't tell nikki that.. :secret: :shade:


Archery women are not only *stunning*, but far too *intelligent* and *refined* to dignify that comment with a response!


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

i knew someone would get a rise out of that...

just not the one person it was meant for...lol


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

p8ntballnryan said:


> i knew someone would get a rise out of that...
> 
> just not the one person it was meant for...lol



Geesh Ryan...................are you in here causing trouble again????

Behave yourself young man.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

HA when am i not! and i've got a surprise coming your way as well!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

p8ntballnryan said:


> HA when am i not! and i've got a surprise coming your way as well!


  A surprise??

I'm afraid....................I'm very afraid.  



 LMAO


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

yo're smarter than you look!   


i'm sure you'll make it through quick, easy, and some what painless mum mum lmao


----------



## Archercpl (Dec 14, 2003)

The fact they are women make them HOT the added fact they shoot archery makes them HOTTIES!!!!


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

i'd like to throw a little bit into his statement for clarification...



dumb broads don't fall into this category! :thumbs_do


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mum mum.......now talk about a 10 alarmer   

Take any shots yet?


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

lol jerry i think we're the only two that hustle mum mum!  



aint' that right mum mum!  :shade:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah Ryan, she is the hottest mum mum wanna be there is .......LMAO  

She must be busy with that new camera. :zip:


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

PICS OR SHENS!!! 



now she's screwed..lol


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Holy Cow................all this Mum Mum talk is makin me feel really really old.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Huntin4elk said:


> Holy Cow................all this Mum Mum talk is makin me feel really really old.


Dont have to be old to be a mum mum or pop pop.....


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Shy Ladies?*

Well they must be shy so I will post a few
Linda Burch President of fire tacks


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

wow, classy looking lady, bet plenty of men drool over her


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

They are like big foot you hear about them you see some strange tracks but you cant ever come across one in the wild......


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

sean said:


> They are like big foot you hear about them you see some strange tracks but you cant ever come across one in the wild......


lol, nicely put


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

thare are some in IPDA ISPC pistol competition .. in tuscon they have a few that call themselves the sweedish bikini team and they would give the real deal a run for their money


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Alyssa Houkom from Wisc


Known her for a few year hunted Giles Island with her last Nov Super lady

Tink :beer:


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Alyssa


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Alyssa with me at Giles Island Lodge MISS Nov 2004


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Allyssa*

More Allyssa


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Linda Burch up high*

Linda in a tree


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Lisa Metheny*

Lisa is a top Bowhunter too


----------



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok, I guess I don't get it. Isn't this ARCHERYTALK FOR WOMEN! Why is it that most posts here are posts from men. Isn't this a place for women to talk ACHERY. Isn't the sport ABOUT ACHERY? Let's let you guys "play" some place else, and let the women talk achery. There's a wealth of information out there that we can grow from by talking to one another. Let's advance in this sport and be an encouragement to one another!


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Just out of curiosity 3dhoyt, how would you know men are posting in the women’s forum if you weren't in it yourself? Were you peeking??? :wink:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> Archery women are not only *stunning*, but far too *intelligent* and *refined* to dignify that comment with a response!



And yet you responded. :wink: :mg: :tongue:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

sean said:


> They are like big foot you hear about them you see some strange tracks but you cant ever come across one in the wild......


That is because that in the wild............we see other people FIRST. We sit down next to a tree in our camo and you boys just walk right on by without ever seeing us.  


When I'm in the wild........I'm chasing animals......the four legged kind, not the two legged kind. LMAO


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

*Fire Tack Lady*

Just wanted to say I have hunted with Linda Burch several times. She's not only a pretty lady, shes a great hunter and a super nice person. I hunt with her down here in the south (MS) every January. We are called the NHB"S (Nomadic Hunting Babe's)
Turtle girl


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

*Hello*

Great Buck Lisa, can't wait to see you in October at Halpino!
Turtle Girl


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

*Hello*

Great pictures Tink, I have hunted with all three of these girls. They take their hunting serious but still know how to have fun. I hope you guys can come down and visit the turtle farm soon.
turtle girl


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

This a a place for Archery Women to talk about what they WANT to talk about... and I think it is pretty obvious what that something is


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> And yet you responded. :wink: :mg: :tongue:


But I didn't respond to the comment now, did I?


----------



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Just out of curiosity 3dhoyt, how would you know men are posting in the women’s forum if you weren't in it yourself? Were you peeking??? :wink:


Just wanted you to know, I belong here.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Clickerati said:


> But I didn't respond to the comment now, did I?



A response is a response. :wink:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

This is my girlfriend. Hunts and Shoots Olympic style archery. Trying to get her to bowhunt. But she likes her rifle. :teeth: :shade: She's awsome. :wink: That was a hat I won at a shoot that she is wearing. Guess who owns the hat now.  :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

3dhoyt said:


> Just wanted you to know, I belong here.


Ooops!!! :embarasse Just incase you were wondering, I like to eat my crow warm...


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> Ooops!!! :embarasse Just incase you were wondering, I like to eat my crow warm...


Awww. In your defense, 3DHoyt's profile/nick don't give away too much, Scooter. Easy mistake to make. But you gotta watch them Michigan ladies...they'll catch you when you're off guard!!! :wink:


----------



## Daemonspeeding (Jul 3, 2004)

Clickerati said:


> But you gotta watch them Michigan ladies...they'll catch you when you're off guard!!! :wink:


No comment.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Awww. In your defense, 3DHoyt's profile/nick don't give away too much, Scooter. Easy mistake to make. But you gotta watch them Michigan ladies...they'll catch you when you're off guard!!! :wink:


No doubt about that Leigh!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Scooter_SC said:


> No doubt about that Leigh!


Good looking and smart!! Two points for Scooter!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Good looking and smart!! Two points for Scooter!! :wink:



Yea, too bad he lives so far away! :angel:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> Yea, too bad he lives so far away! :angel:


Wonder if we could have him shipped FedEx overnight?? :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Wonder if we could have him shipped FedEx overnight?? :wink:



They claim that anyone can use fed ex....we might be able to pull that off. LOL


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> They claim that anyone can use fed ex....we might be able to pull that off. LOL


As long as he doesn't mind a bit of packing tape, we're good to go!!! :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> As long as he doesn't mind a bit of packing tape, we're good to go!!! :wink:


The places I could go with that comment......but I won't
LOL


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

dea dell'arco said:


> The places I could go with that comment......but I won't
> LOL


Oh please Dea, go there!!! :wink:


----------

